# Seiko 007



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

Given the number of times this great watch appears on this forum, out of curiosity I was just wondering if there was anyone who has never owned one at some time? Sort of 'I've never seen Starwars' thing I guess :lol:

cheers

b


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

me, I have a 009


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah. Will never let you down. Looks ok with whatever you wear really and the original Jubilee bracelet gives it character (many convert to Oyster bracelet but I don't think it's necessary). With the exception of the fact the amount of jewels are displayed on the Made in Japan version there is no difference and the Korean is a lot cheaper. As I said on other thread Â£108 from Sky Watches looks steal


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I haven't. Mine's an SKX399. Much more desirable IMHO... :msn-tongue:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I Have a 007, but also had the 009 and 011.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've just sold my every day diver to help fund my 710's new car and it's a Seiko 007 I've purchased while I save up for something more exciting. I've had them before and I'd always recommend...just good, solid watches


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Never had one-can't see that it's anything special compared with their other diver offerings, same with the spork really.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Never had one-can't see that it's anything special compared with their other diver offerings, same with the spork really.


Just Â£300 ish less?


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

I've only ever owned a snow monster...lost so much time I got rid after a few days


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Is the skx399 still for sale? Also, it just looks like a slightly more conservation 007 right? It has different shaped numerals, that's it isn't it?..


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Never had one but always looking , can't decide 007 or the 009 for a bit of colour


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Never had one and collection contains zero seikos.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Never had a 007 but keep considering one. I just never have the cash to spare when I see one at a reasonable price. Never had an issue with my other seikos so will probably end up with one at some point I guess...)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to own one, great watch but I found the pointy side of the crown guard a bit uncomfortable, I have a mild form of psoriatic arthritis which can make my finger joints a wee bit tender* 

* & no, it`s not the reason I`m grumpy, that`s just my age ldman:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

I started a thread a while ago asking if you could have just one watch to wear, everyday with anything, what would it be. The 007 was a massive candidate, though being very picky probably isn't quite handsome enough to wear with a tux, though equally it wouldn't be wrong. Also I would prefer the watch a wee bit larger. But that really is being picky. The 009 is more an acquired taste and in my opinion strictly for casual wear.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had a few and will be keeping the latest and wear it often.

If just looks good on anything you throw at it.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

All the Seiko divers are good solid watches which should gives years of service. I have a kinetic (5M63) which is about 12 years old (seriel number 3D1019). Used to wear it every day but then started this collecting game and let it stopped for a while so need to find someone to fit a new capacitor or battery kit. Planning on getting the SKA369P1 next.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

Fine watch and SO heavy, but again it's black faced brother imo looks so much better unless you're just using it for casual..


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Faze said:


> I've had a few and will be keeping the latest and wear it often.
> 
> If just looks good on anything you throw at it.


I agree with Faze. Although I have mine on a NATO at the minute, I normally have it on a mesh. Either way, it looks good. I've had mine for six or seven years and haven't yet got bored of it.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I like the 007 apart from the 3/6/9 markers. Much prefer this: (SRP557K1)


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

Loving the shark mesh however


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

It is an all time favourite of mine, despite owning a Speedmaster that I longed for for many a year. Now hoping to go down the customisation road with the 007. I have seen some really well done one on here :tongue2: .

cheers

b


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of the SKX range, currently got about 20 in various states at the moment. Mostly modified but some originals too. 

Personally I don't think there's a better value divers watch and they are perfect for tinkering and modifying too if thats your thing.

Here's some of mine in the photo although I've added a few since then including an original 031, 013 and 009.


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just bought my first one a week ago. Wanted a knockabout watch and fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I love mine it's off having a service at the moment and I miss it! It tends to be my Friday watch


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Guilty! Never owned one ... own an orange Monster, but never a 007.


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

I love 'em. Best value watch in the world in my opinion.

I forget the name of the bracelet on mine, but think it looks really cool.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bloody hedious things !

with such a huge range of seiko divers to choose from ( although many dont look much better ) there are loads which are much much less ugly.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Love mine. Lives on a variety of natos/zulus.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Never had one. Though if I did, it would go straight on a mesh.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

It was my first real watch and the one I still like best. It lives on various natos.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My name is Trev and I hate any type of Shark Mesh. I think it's the gap it leaves between the lugs that freaks me out.

There I've said it and it's out in the open!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

regarding the skx399, the difference is subtle. The indices are applied not painted, they have chrome edges and the twelve market is the same as the 7002 but a little bit longer. It was only available in the Philippines I believe. Under the hood is exactly the same. if you head over the the seiko and citizen watch forum there's a history of seiko divers which is a pretty good read.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Never had one and not likely to either, cheap Seikos dont do anything for me. If my brief flirtation with a Monster is anything to go by the quality isn't all its cracked up to be. At this price level there are plenty of others to choose from.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Never had one and not likely to either, cheap Seikos dont do anything for me. If my brief flirtation with a Monster is anything to go by the quality isn't all its cracked up to be. At this price level there are plenty of others to choose from.


That is complete cobblers. :tongue2:


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Never had one and not likely to either, cheap Seikos dont do anything for me. If my brief flirtation with a Monster is anything to go by the quality isn't all its cracked up to be. At this price level there are plenty of others to choose from.


That's a bit harsh!

We're only talking around the Â£100 mark!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> Never had one and not likely to either, cheap Seikos dont do anything for me. If my brief flirtation with a Monster is anything to go by the quality isn't all its cracked up to be. At this price level there are plenty of others to choose from.


Genuinely interested to hear what you might suggest as an alternative at this kind of price point?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bond? Controversial? What are the chances of that happening?!


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

apm101 said:


> Bond? Controversial? What are the chances of that happening?!


Ha, not sure it's controversial. Seiko's just don't to it for some people, just as Rolex don't do it for others.

Keen to hear what else compares at this sort of price level though.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Never owned one. Only got 1 Seiko, that's my blue sea urchin. Cant see me rushing out after another one (that's not to say I dislike Seiko's, just that there are lots of other watches that are out there)

:fox:


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't call it cheap- the Japanese version's nearly Â£200- and I would put it's dependability above my Rolex and Omega of similar age..


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

A very rare piece the Blue Sea Urchin, very few made. Apparently the black have also recently ceased production though still readily available: The most convincing Rolex Submariner lookalike by far!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Never owned one also but I do like the toolish vintageish look. I tend to prefer Citizen toll divers though and at least with those you can wind them by hand. I was always a bit surprised for not seeing a lot more of the NY2300 range, they look nice to me.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

009 for me, I like a splash of colour.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Never owned one. I had a couple of older (7002's?) and didn't like the hight of the bezel compared to the case. It looks the same on the 007. Most people on here know my favourite Seiko by now but I also like the SKX031.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Never owned a Seiko let alone a 007. I collect Russian, Chinese and anything with a military theme.......... :yes:

Do like the look of some of them.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*Had both of these in the past.The 007 is less 'pretty' than the 009 so looks, to me anyway, to be a bit more professional. Both great watches until they develop the unfortunate 'reducing power reserve' fault. I like to be able to swap my watches around occasionally without having to reset them after a couple of days of not wearing.*

*I solved that problem by eventually finding a reliable Seiko (quartz) 7458-7000 which is 99% identical (appearance and size, weight etc) to the 007 or 009 (bezel insert easily swappable). All I need to do now is find someone who can re-lume the face and the hands to give me the legendary 007/009 night time readabilty. The 7548-7000 lume has faded totally. I'm told the 007/009 hands will fit the 7548 straight swap but ideally I'd like matching face/hand lume intensity.*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Service Engineer said:


> *Had both of these in the past.The 007 is less 'pretty' than the 009 so looks, to me anyway, to be a bit more professional. Both great watches until they develop the unfortunate 'reducing power reserve' fault. I like to be able to swap my watches around occasionally without having to reset them after a couple of days of not wearing.*
> 
> *I solved that problem by eventually finding a reliable Seiko (quartz) 7458-7000 which is 99% identical (appearance and size, weight etc) to the 007 or 009 (bezel insert easily swappable). All I need to do now is find someone who can re-lume the face and the hands to give me the legendary 007/009 night time readabilty. The 7548-7000 lume has faded totally. I'm told the 007/009 hands will fit the 7548 straight swap but ideally I'd like matching face/hand lume intensity.*


I hear you... I also looked into the 7545-7000 and moded to quartz models but I they usually have old dials with poor lume or aftermarket dials, also with poor lume.

What is that PR problem with the 007? Does the spring lose its properties or is it something to do with the auto winding?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Rotundus said:


> bloody hedious things !
> 
> with such a huge range of seiko divers to choose from ( although many dont look much better ) there are loads which are much much less ugly.


I'm having a real love-in with mine at the moment. The more I look at it the more I like it. Whatever else it might be, it certainly isn't ugly. There are plenty of Seiko watches that are (monster  ).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

crsj said:


> That's a bit harsh!
> 
> We're only talking around the Â£100 mark!





danoafc said:


> Genuinely interested to hear what you might suggest as an alternative at this kind of price point?





apm101 said:


> Bond? Controversial? What are the chances of that happening?!





apm101 said:


> Bond? Controversial? What are the chances of that happening?!





> Ha, not sure it's controversial. Seiko's just don't to it for some people, just as Rolex don't do it for others.
> 
> Keen to hear what else compares at this sort of price level though.


Harsh maybe but unfortunately true, of coarse few here will admit to it but local jewellers with windows full of them just gathering dust even at half price and ones you can only buy abroad most likely because UK retailers cant sell and wont stock ??

As for an alternative....Divex 500m ... I think I think I paid Â£50 for mine and about the same for a 200m one

There are plenty more so Im sure you get the idea

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> As for an alternative....Divex 500m ... I think I think I paid Â£50 for mine and about the same for a 200m one


Where?? I wouldn't mind a 200m... :yes:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had 5 or 6; 007, 009, 011 plus a few modified ones.

Bought a monster and got rid of all of them.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > As for an alternative....Divex 500m ... I think I think I paid Â£50 for mine and about the same for a 200m one
> ...


I bought them ages ago they came direct from Divex but via Tall Tim


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> I bought them ages ago they came direct from Divex but via Tall Tim


You mean you bought them second hand or Tim got them new for you?


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

My new edition


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Me, I've never owned a Seiko - - period!









Not that I dislike them, I just can't find anything unbland in the range except for maybe the Pogue, that has a sparkle for me, but of course at today's prices I'd have to sell a load of quality TIMEX  :rofl2:

I do have a TIMEX with the Hattori movemnet innards, does that count? :lol:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

She is back, And straight onto My wrist



I do love this watch, serviced so good to go for a little while longer!


----------



## james brodie (Mar 2, 2014)

The 'Local jewellers gathering dust' remark: Um, in the UK? I've never seen them....


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

mel said:


> Me, I've never owned a Seiko - - period!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a pogue too but not the gold one picked it up for Â£20 as it's gunky but hope to get it ticking again soon!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

mel said:


> Me, I've never owned a Seiko - - period!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a pogue too but not the gold one picked it up for Â£20 as it's gunky but hope to get it ticking again soon!


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

james brodie said:


> I wouldn't call it cheap- the Japanese version's nearly Â£200- and I would put it's dependability above my Rolex and Omega of similar age..


 I'd put a £20 Casio above a Rolex for dependability if my experience of overpriced crap is anything to go by. :-(


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

Chromejob said:


> You DO realize youre responding to old threads, right?


 Yes. Is it not allowed then ?


----------



## fredwastell (Mar 15, 2017)

I have five "5's" and a 007. About to get a n SRPB41J1 and possibly an SBGH267G. Watch this space.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I regret passing up a sarb033, and i had my eye on a 007, but i then noticed the threads about divex,apex and its been halted. Also the orient ray raven has had make me think about it a bit more. I know i should just take the plunge on a 009 or 007.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jel999 said:


> Yes. Is it not allowed then ?


 You're more than welcome to. Some forums are harder to notice than others, though, when you've landed on a thread from Google/Bing/DuckDuckGo search results.


----------



## Jel999 (Jun 8, 2018)

I haven't landed on this thread from any of the above though, I found this thread because i'm after a Divex & this thread was one of many that popped up.


----------

